# FRAPS Videoaufnahme YouTube tauglich machen



## CrashStyle (29. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

HAb mit FRAPS ein Video aufgenommen wie bearbeite ich es jetzt das ich es bei You Tube hochladen kann!? Sind 5 Datei ja 5GB


----------



## midnight (29. Oktober 2009)

Erstmal solltest du evtl mit der Auflösung runtergehen, dann die Länge korrigieren und es dann in ein nettes Format konvertieren. Ich empfehl x264.

so far


----------



## CrashStyle (29. Oktober 2009)

Welches program?


----------



## DarkMo (29. Oktober 2009)

welche länge? macht youtube dort einschränkungen oder wie? ^^ gibt es auflösungsgrenzen für youtube-vids? also genauere angaben wären schön


----------



## midnight (29. Oktober 2009)

Das Leben kann so einfach sein. Klick
Die Videos dürfen außerdem max. 2gb groß sein.  Bedenke aber, dass es mit einer normalen Leitung ein wenig dauert 2 gb hochzuladen.
Programme gibts wie Sand am Meer. TMPENC (so oder so ähnlich xD) ist ganz nett.

so far


----------



## CrashStyle (29. Oktober 2009)

Auflösungseinschränkung gibt es nicht nur dürfen sie net gröser wie 2GB sein! Es geht mir datrum aus 5 dateien 1 zumachen!


----------



## Der Maniac (29. Oktober 2009)

Dann brauchst du ein Programm zum Rendern, das kannst du entweder ganz einfach mit dem Windows Movie Maker machen oder mit Adobe Premiere, After Effects, Sony Video Vegas o.ä.

Wenn du danach noch das Format ändern willst kann ich dir nur das Programm SUPER ans Herz legen


----------



## CrashStyle (30. Oktober 2009)

Hab sie jetzt mit Movie Maker recht gut hinbekommen^^ Schaut sie euch mal an und sagt mir wie ihr sie findet.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="853" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/XSkWJR9_hp0&hl=de&fs=1&rel=0&hd=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/XSkWJR9_hp0&hl=de&fs=1&rel=0&hd=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="853" height="505"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="853" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/jn9Ihx0WJjQ&hl=de&fs=1&rel=0&hd=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/jn9Ihx0WJjQ&hl=de&fs=1&rel=0&hd=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="853" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## Pixelplanet (30. Oktober 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Auflösungseinschränkung gibt es nicht



das zwar nicht !

ABER:

youtube videos haben beim abspielen maximal 1280x720 deshalb macht es einfach keinen sinn in höherer auflösung hochzuladen, dauert nur länger.


----------



## midnight (31. Oktober 2009)

Jawoll, eiskalt das Seitenverhältnis verhackt  Aber sonst gant nett 

so far


----------



## CrashStyle (8. Dezember 2009)

Hab mich wieder an einem Video versucht und es ist nicht so geworden wie ich es mir gewünscht habe! Was hab ich falsch gemacht mit dem Programm SUPER? Schaut es euch einfach mal an.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="853" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UxXneSwstqg&hl=de_DE&fs=1&hd=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UxXneSwstqg&hl=de_DE&fs=1&hd=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="853" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## Aholic (8. Dezember 2009)

Was "genau" wurde denn nicht so wie du es dir gewünscht hast?
Ich finds okay, die Bild quali ist auch garnicht mal soo schlecht.

Ich habs mir nun 3mal angeschaut, sehe nicht was du meinst 

Achja, etwas komplizierter aber besser, -> nimm Virtual Dub


----------



## CrashStyle (8. Dezember 2009)

Stimmt es das bei Youtube nur Stero sound geht? Zumindest steht das in der von Youtube beschriebenen Empfehlung.

Das Programm SUPER nicht so Toll?


Was meinste zu diesem Video?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="853" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hXz353T4JWY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&hd=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hXz353T4JWY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&hd=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="853" height="505"></embed></object>


----------

